

Ask HN: How about a tool to organize information? - ngduc

Hi HN,
As a developer, I have to keep doing research every day to catch up with the flow.
New tools are coming every week. My notes grow uncontrollable like a wild forest.<p>That&#x27;s why I have been working on a tool to help us organize information, research notes in an easy-to-use layout. Please check it out and drop me some feedbacks if it&#x27;s useful to you:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipim.com<p>I used to be a big fan of KeyNote (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tranglos.com&#x2F;free&#x2F;keynote.html) &amp; used it a lot in the past. It inspired me to create ipim. More features are coming since I&#x27;m also using it heavily as my daily tool.<p>I hope you find it useful! Thanks HN,
Dylan N.
======
ColinWright
Might I suggest that you write a blog post including a link to your tool,
telling us more about it, and then submit a link to that blog post. It makes
it much, much easier for us to find out what you're talking about, to see the
idea, and you don't get the penalty associated with a link-less submission,
increasing your chance of getting to the front page.

As it stands, I've taken the effort to copy the link and paste it into a new
tab, only to be confronted with a sign-up page with no other information at
all.

So I've left. If you can't take the time to even minimally describe what
you've done on the landing page, then I'm not going to invest time exploring
it.

~~~
ngduc
Thanks for your feedback. That totally makes sense! I've added some
screenshots so we can all have a quick look:
[http://snag.gy/7tMc9.jpg](http://snag.gy/7tMc9.jpg)
[http://snag.gy/Wd1Gu.jpg](http://snag.gy/Wd1Gu.jpg)

I will add more info on the landing page to explain it. (I've been so focusing
on adding features & making it stable :)

~~~
ColinWright
You're in a position where, in effect, you have to sell it. A posting to HN is
like an elevator pitch - get it right and you'll get users, high-quality
feedback, exposure, advertising, all in one neat little bundle. You _need_ to
work on how you present your project - it can make a huge difference.

Gone now to have a look at the screenshots ... kudos for a rapid response, but
they really tell me nothing. I don't know what can be stored, how items can be
linked or structured, whether it's possible to edit, capture from the web,
annotate, or anything, really.

And I still don't want to log in with Facebook or Google, although I
appreciate that once you've figured out how to make that possible, it's then
extra work to add an independent login.

~~~
ngduc
Hi CollinWright, I really appreciate your insightful and quick response. That
helped a lot. I've added a modal to the landing page to show some screenshots
as you suggested. Thanks.

~~~
ColinWright
"Collin" is wrong, it's "Colin".

Clicking on the images appears to be ineffective, although I can right-click
and view the image.

And I still don't really see how it works, what I would do with it, or how it
compares and contrasts against existing systems like EverNote, TomBoy, or a
stand-alone wiki.

~~~
ngduc
Hi Colin, sorry for the typo. This is a tool to organize notes in a tree
layout. This can be a platform for many interesting features later. I wish to
be able to compete with Evernote :) but this also has some unique features
which I'm working on.

------
dozzie
OK, the first thing that hit me in the face was signing in with Google or
Facebook account. I have neither nor I want any.

Next, to just look what the site offers I need to sign in. Not gonna happen,
I'll rather assume (judging from previous experience with such sites) that
it's useless until proven otherwise.

~~~
ngduc
Thanks for your feedback dozzie. I need to figure out a way to present the
site features in a minimal way which make it doesn't sound like a commercial
site. A minimal UI is the key for this site to have a distraction free
experience.

------
lovelearning
Could you include some screenshots on the site?

~~~
ngduc
Hi lovelearning, I've added some screenshots so we can all have a quick look.
Thanks. [http://snag.gy/7tMc9.jpg](http://snag.gy/7tMc9.jpg)
[http://snag.gy/Wd1Gu.jpg](http://snag.gy/Wd1Gu.jpg)

------
ColinWright
Doesn't render in Firefox 11.0 - just gives a blank screen.

